# NATO Days- Ostrava 2015



## v2 (Sep 24, 2015)

Orlik- Polish Aerobatic Team


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AANfrFWA8Jk_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 24, 2015)

Magnificent Bastards ....  Great show, great use of the platform AC, dramatic use of full airspace. Music score very effective. In the emerging 'showdown' Poland is standing proud ... an example right-minded Canadians are inspired by. Thanks for the link, V2.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree - great stuff !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

